# Deval Patrick: Herald ‘not entitled’ to parking records



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Gov. *Deval Patrick* - adamant that taxpayers have no business knowing what hours top state officials keep - again refused to release electronic State House parking lot records, daring the Herald to conduct its own surveillance.
"First of all, you're not entitled to them," Patrick said about the parking records yesterday when asked why he was denying the Herald's public records request.
Asked to explain, a petulant Patrick said: "Because you're not."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1061146325


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

He's such a smug, arrogant asshole


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Bring back the stocks and pillory. You fucking pudwhap Deval


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

His office is as transparent as 5% tint.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

So, there's a security concern, but he tells the Globe to put a camera outside the lot to watch who comes and goes.....what a dumbass.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Statie stops Herald from observing parking lot*

When Gov. *Deval Patrick* invited the Herald to film top state officials arriving for work - rather than release parking records he insists the public is "not entitled to" - apparently the state police didn't get the memo.
And it didn't seem to matter that the Herald helpfully printed Patrick's words all across the front page. When a Herald team showed up at the State House parking garage yesterday morning to film lawmakers arriving for work, the statie in charge there got all ... statie about it.
"You're putting me in a very awkward situation," Lt. Paul Maloney said with a sigh, after asking the reporter and videographer to leave the garage.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po..._lot__but_gov_told_us_to/srvc=home&position=4


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> ...the statie in charge there got all ... statie about it.


Don't make me get all statie on your ass!


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

What does he mean there not entitled. Illegals are not entitled to EBT cards, drivers licenses, pubil housing, food stamps, voting, Welfare, and a lot more but he give it to them! Give up the records and let the people know who's been beating the system.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

The Herald Caption for this photo said:

_*ON DUTY: A state trooper mans the State House garage.*_

Didn't know the Staties changed unis.........


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

soxrock75 said:


> The Herald Caption for this photo said:
> 
> _*ON DUTY: A state trooper mans the State House garage.*_
> 
> Didn't know the Staties changed unis.........


When it comes to the press you're not dealing with people who pay attention to detail. The average reporter of today ONLY cares about getting their story uploaded to their outlets website quickly. They don't care about accuracy of the story, grammatical errors, or incorrect spelling.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

soxrock75 said:


> The Herald Caption for this photo said:
> 
> _*ON DUTY: A state trooper mans the State House garage.*_
> 
> Didn't know the Staties changed unis.........


Reminds me of that guy who shot his mouth off to the blogosphere about the MSP Trooper in a khaki shirt and green pants shutting down his kids lemonade stand when it turned out it was likely to be a DCR ranger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Sign of a great boss.....Lt. Maloney took on the shit sandwich himself instead of handing it off to an underling. Classy move.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

GMass said:


> Are they going to follow a few of these *D*oolbags around to see where they are during the day?
> 
> I'm not a fan of anyone on the Hill, but I am even less of a fan of anyone in the media.
> 
> ...


But, it requires too much work for the media to go into all the other ways that they are defrauding the taxpayers.



OfficerObie59 said:


> Reminds me of that guy who shot his mouth off to the blogosphere about the MSP Trooper in a khaki shirt and green pants shutting down his kids lemonade stand when it turned out it was likely to be a DCR ranger.


I remember that guy. I got the feeling he and his little blogger didn't like me very much. Don't know why. Can't imagine it was anything I wrote. Although to their credit, I don't think they banned me because I still get e-mails from that site in my spam folder. Then again, they may not have gotten to banning because I lost interest after a couple of days. You can't fix stupid and it's only fun to screw with it for so long.


----------

